# urgent export "outlook" vers "mail"



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

bonjour à tous,
après m'etre pris la tete à trouver une reponse, je m'en remets à vous !!!
je suis à mon bureau sur PC-Outlook et je souhaiterais exporter tous mes contacts vers "mail" sur mon mac maison.
le soucis est que outlook ne propose à l'export que du .pst ou csv et que les chmaps ne concordent pas avec "mail" donc ca plante.
l'ideal etant de passer tout mon outlook en vcard pour enfin l'importer dans "mail".
quelqu'un connait un programme capable de ca? ou une meilleur solution ??
help, c'est super urgent
merci à vous tous


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Et si tu passes via Thunderbird ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

suis un peu nulle, c'est quoi ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Le soft de messagerie de Mozilla foundation (ceux de Firefox) : il est multiplateforme donc m'est avis qu'il peut t'aider

http://www.mozilla.com/thunderbird/

Mais je crois avoir vu un fil traitant du m&#234;me sujet derni&#232;rement


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

le soucis est que j'ai deja une messagerie outlook, une hotmail, une free, je ne peux en avoir encore 1!!!
je cherche vraiment ce logiciel pour tout exporter en vcard


----------



## Gnk (17 Août 2006)

Je suis en train de connaitre le même pb que toi flo* mais thunderbird n'est pas une messagerie de plus c'est un logiciel qui peut faire office de passerelle (si j'ai compris) d'importation d'outlook vers mail.


Les options d'export sont sans doute plus nombreuses.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Août 2006)

Pour les logiciels "internet", il y a le forum "Internet". Let's go !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le soft de messagerie de Mozilla foundation (ceux de Firefox) :
> 
> Mais je crois avoir vu un fil traitant du m&#234;me sujet derni&#232;rement


oui 
sujet d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233; ( souvent) et ici thunderbird n'est qu'un logiciel de transit temporaire

La recherche est un outil utile  pour trouver des r&#233;ponses AVANT de cr&#233;er un fil sur un sujet... souvent d&#233;j&#224; trait&#233; 

---

et on peut aussi tout simplement utiiliser cette interface qui pr&#233;cisement est d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; transformer  des contacts CSV (Outlook etc)  en contact  vCard (carnets adressesMac)
http://homepage.mac.com/phrogz/CSV2vCard_v2.html


----------



## ntx (17 Août 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> La recherche est un outil utile  pour trouver des réponses AVANT de créer un fil sur un sujet... souvent déjà traité


Surtout quand c'est "super urgent"


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

merci a vous touts pour vos reponses, je vais me debrouiller avec vos conseils.
je suis désolée de vous avoir "irrité" mais j'ai cherché longtemps avant de vous demander!!!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Août 2006)

Mais non mais non :love:


----------



## CERDAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; Thundebird, et import&#233; mes dossiers personels d'outlook , comment les exporter sur mon iMac, comment les convertirs, j'ai foull&#233; partout sur le logiciel mais pas moyen de trouver. 
Comment convertir dans Thunderbird des fichiers pst en vcard ?

merci, c'est urgent


----------



## divoli (31 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> Apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; Thundebird, et import&#233; mes dossiers personels d'outlook , comment les exporter sur mon iMac, comment les convertirs, j'ai foull&#233; partout sur le logiciel mais pas moyen de trouver.
> Comment convertir dans Thunderbird des fichiers pst en vcard ?
> ...


Tes 2 questions sont assez sp&#233;cifiques. Tu devrais chercher sur ce forum, voire y poser ces questions.


----------



## CERDAN (31 Janvier 2007)

tu ne trouves pas r&#233;ponse &#224; mes questions ?


----------



## divoli (31 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> tu ne trouves pas réponse à mes questions ?



Non, moi je ne sais pas. Mais tu auras beaucoup plus de chances en allant sur le forum de Geckozone...


----------



## CERDAN (31 Janvier 2007)

merci quand meme,


Tu as un avii à donner ? J'ai réussi à exporter des contacts d'outlook, en vcf et dlif( ou je ne sais plus quoi ) et quand j'essaye de les lire sur carnet d'adresses, il me met qu'il n'a pas pu importer aucun contacts !!!!!!!!!   

Je suis bloqué, je pensais faire ca ce soir, mais bon, j'ai les nerfs!

merci infiniment si vous repondez.


----------



## CERDAN (31 Janvier 2007)

j'ai cherché partout sur internet, mais pas moyende trouver ce que je cherche.:mouais:   :hein:


----------



## BernardRey (1 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> j'ai cherché partout sur internet, mais pas moyende trouver ce que je cherche.


Et sur MacGeneration, par exemple dans ce fil ?  

Donc : exporter les contacts en fichier texte tabulé puis les importer directement dans Carnet d'Adresses s'il veut bien (mais la fonction d'import semble "un peu buggée" et ne marche pas toujours bien) soit dans Entourage à partir duquel il est très facile de transférer ses contacts.


----------



## CERDAN (1 Février 2007)

merci je crois que je vai utiliser entourage.


----------



## CERDAN (4 Février 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

J'aimerais importer des mails d'Outlook (PC en .PST ) vers Le logiciel Apple : Mail. Comment ? 

Merci de m'&#233;clairez !!


----------



## CERDAN (4 Février 2007)

...... &#224; suprimer


----------



## CERDAN (4 Février 2007)

Personne ne saurait m'aider, ?   

merci de vos réponses


----------



## CERDAN (5 Février 2007)

J'ai le logiciel, Entourage Import PST tool, j'ai copi&#233; le fichier PST mais il me met que ce fichier n'a pas &#233;t&#233; fait avec outlook 2001, normal, je l'ai fait avec outlook 2003, mais bon, y a t-il un autre moyen ?

merci


----------



## BernardRey (5 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai le logiciel, Entourage Import PST tool, j'ai copi&#233; le fichier PST mais il me met que ce fichier n'a pas &#233;t&#233; fait avec outlook 2001, normal, je l'ai fait avec outlook 2003, mais bon, y a t-il un autre moyen ?



Ben oui, c'est normal.

Pour importer des messages depuis Outlook sous Windows, il faut soit passer par un compte IMAP (sous r&#233;serve de ne pas avoir trop de messages) soit utiliser l'utilitaires DbxConv en passant par l'interm&#233;diaire d'Outlook Express (sur le PC). Voir les d&#233;tails de la manip par ici en sachant qu'ensuite, il faut encore bidouiller un peu pour importer dans Mail (la m&#233;thode indiqu&#233;e est pour Entourage, qui est un tout petit peu plus simple pour l'utilisation des MBOX). Par exemple en passant (l&#224; aussi) par Entourage puis en important dans Mail avec l'outil incorpor&#233;.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Février 2007)

grandement merci BernardRey, est ce que vous savez par hassard comment faire une commande DOS ?


----------



## CERDAN (6 Février 2007)

ce serait utile lors de la manipulation du PC avec outlook express. personne ne saurait faire une commande DOS ? c'est peut &#234;tre normal, on est dans un site MAC, je ne sais pas et je ne crois pas qu'il y a des commandes DOS sur Macintosh.


----------



## BernardRey (6 Février 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> personne ne saurait faire une commande DOS ?


C'est vrai que sur un site Mac, ce n'est pas vraiment notre sp&#233;cialit&#233;  Mais ce n'est pas trop diff&#233;rent de ce qu'on fait avec le Terminal : il faut ouvrir une fen&#234;tre DOS dans Windows (en g&#233;n&#233;ral on trouve &#231;a dans le menu "D&#233;marrer") puis y taper la commande voulue, comme par exemple celle indiqu&#233;e sur la page de DbxConv : 

    open a DOS-box and type : *DbxConv *.dbx*

A priori, il n'y a rien d'autre &#224; faire. Enfin, quand je l'avais fait, &#231;a avait tr&#232;s bien fonctionn&#233; comme &#231;a. Mais bon, c'est s&#251;r que s'il te faut plus de d&#233;tails sur une commande DOS, il vaut probablement mieux te tourner vers un forum PC (comme celui de Harware.fr, par exemple).


----------



## CERDAN (7 Février 2007)

je vai y r&#233;fl&#233;chir ce week end, merci BernardRey, je vous communiquerai des nouvelles.


----------

